# EVO 8 engine bay clean



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

As above any do,s and donts on these bays/electrics

No harsh chemicals being used nor a PW , was after any pointers on any sensitive areas , looks ok though when i had brief look here,s a pic


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Make sure you cover any wiring / harnesses, also the battery may be worth putting a bag over it. id cover the air filter aswell.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

yep i always do the filters i just wasnt sure if they had coil packs etc exposed i know its a case of just having a good look and being careful , some cars you do see mentioned about certain stuff , better safe than sorry as they say, took a quick pic n browsed at it very briefly a month ago or so , doing the bay tommorow 

cheers
mike


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Should come up pretty well, just takes plenty of time with a engine bay, APC and degreaser should start you off, What products you thinking of using?

Richie


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

RICHIE40 said:


> Should come up pretty well, just takes plenty of time with a engine bay, APC and degreaser should start you off, What products you thinking of using?
> 
> Richie


ive got megs APC plus EIMANN FABRIK degreaser some brushes n work towels and aerospace 303 for dressing oh and a watering can lol

mike


----------



## RICHIE40 (Jul 9, 2007)

Any after pictures?


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Ive used snowfoam a few times and its worked great.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

M.J said:


> yep i always do the filters i just wasnt sure if they had coil packs etc exposed i know its a case of just having a good look and being careful , some cars you do see mentioned about certain stuff , better safe than sorry as they say, took a quick pic n browsed at it very briefly a month ago or so , doing the bay tommorow
> 
> cheers
> mike


The coil packs are under the plasatic middle cover of the cam cover (with each spark plug), so shouldn't be a problem I wouldn't have thought, but guess it's worth checking under there.
I suppose any usual electrical connections. There is a boost solenoid mounted below the air filter on the bodywork, but guess this is just the same as any other electrical part/connection.

Chris.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd of covered that HKS timing belt up too!


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

The 4G63 is a very big passion of mine,has been since 96 now,very very addictive cars

As you are not using PW,I would just cover the filter and cambelt area and be very cautious.

On another note IMO though I would get youself a cam cover for piece of mind,although lookin at the pics I'm not sure a OEM one will fit your pulleys,if not get yourself a clear cambelt cover


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks guys for the comments sorry i have,nt posted up after shots , reason being the guy didnt make it back to me few weeks have passed and had a call from him saying the turbo has shat itself , so she,s off the road as we speak  i,ll keep it in mind about the belt and rc covering the coil packs , cheers for that info , not sure about the belt cover i doubt he has it tbh 

interesting about the 4G63 post, is this the car itself or the engine? 
Highgrade , do you know your stuff on these as he has all sorts of reciepts but none for the turbo 
Has power graphs showing 358 hp but have no idea what the turbo has had done to it if any mods at all. ? its definately a oem mitzy turbo acording to the stamped codes on turbo . Also has reciepts for H -beam rods , forged pistons too . 

mike


----------



## HighgradeVOzonA (Jul 7, 2010)

4G63 is the engine bud

I know the cars indepth been running them for over a decade now.

The turbo will be the 9.8 housing version as this is the stock frame turbo on the GSR base car,or at a guess it could of been changed with the MR hotside from the VIIIMR
I just hope that no turbo internals have entered the engine with the turbo failure

If you need anymore help M.J,just PM me fella


----------

